# I believe.. another Newport Beach incident?



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Accident leaves bicyclist unconscious - Daily Pilot

A female bicyclist was in serious condition after an accident on Newport Coast Road near the 73 Freeway Saturday morning, according to a news release from the Newport Beach Fire Department.

At 8:08 a.m., fire personnel responded to the scene and found a woman unconscious on the side of the road after she apparently fell from her bicycle, fire officials said.

The woman, whose name was not released, was about 40 years old and was being tended to by her husband and other bystanders when emergency personnel arrived, according to the release.

First-responders suspected the woman had a head injury from the fall, despite the safety gear she was wearing, so they quickly immobilized her and took her to the Mission Hospital Trauma Center in Mission Viejo.

No further details on the woman's condition were available from the hospital, according to the release.

The cause of the incident is under investigation, *but there is no indication a motor vehicle was involved, according to the release*.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I wonder how this happened. She crashed on her own?


----------

